# loc line flow accelerators. anyone use them?



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

The reducing output nozzle will give you more back pressure so it should have more pressure coming out. 

Pics of the accelerator I don't know may just be a gimick. Maybe if there was a better explination of how it works.

Craig


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I think it is supposed to work on a venturi system.. kinda like the python water change system sink connection.

I want to do what will work.. but I don't want to spend extra money if not needed.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I made a DIY version of that accelerator, a jet pump actually, and it didn't help at all. This was used on a powerhead. In theory this will induce extra flow into the nozzle from the outside water, and will give a lot more flow. But, I'm pretty sure there has to be a pressure loss from the device for it to work, and filter pumps produce very little pressure. (You can't get something for nothing, so to get the added flow you have to give up some pressure.)


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hoppy said:


> I made a DIY version of that accelerator, a jet pump actually, and it didn't help at all. This was used on a powerhead. In theory this will induce extra flow into the nozzle from the outside water, and will give a lot more flow. But, I'm pretty sure there has to be a pressure loss from the device for it to work, and filter pumps produce very little pressure. (You can't get something for nothing, so to get the added flow you have to give up some pressure.)


Hoppy is correct. I had a bunch of these things for my coral propagation tub. It's highly recommended to a pressure rated pump with these things for optimal usage. If the pressure is low now, you won't get any output from them. FWIW, an Eheim 1260 (~600gph) could barely push enough water for an output split into two (and using two penductors) by a loc-line Y. Nothing else was in the loop.


----------



## JDowns (Mar 6, 2008)

This is what I've used. And they work very very well. You must have a minimum amount of flow for them to function correctly. But they do boost flow considerably.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

is that basically a reducer? I mean.. the flow is soo poor right now I can feel it close to the outputs. but if you take your hand and pull it away about 4" you can barely feel it.

I removed the chem zorb bags from the filters. cleaned the filters. cleaned the pre filter sponges on the intakes. I don't know what else to do. I don't want to have powerheads in the tank.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

It takes power to move water or any other fluid. The power required is proportional to the flow rate multiplied by the pressure. If you attach a device that increases the flow rate by a factor of 4, as the blurb for those things suggests, the pump has to use more power to run it, and that translates as a loss of pressure across the device. Pumps which generate pressure as well as flow, work with a head without losing much of their flow, will work with this type of device, because the device just adds to the head load on the pump, and the pump consumes more electricity overcoming that head load. But, canister filter pumps can barely lift water a couple of feet, if that much, above the inlet line to the pump, so they don't have any excess head to spare. Adding that device reduces the flow from the filter, adds the extra flow from around the device, and probably end up with the same flow coming out the end of the device. When I tested my DIY one that is what appeared to happen, if anything at all happened.

My Rena Filstar XP3 says it produces 350 gph, until you put media in it, then it produces only 187 gph, and I suspect when it is pushing water through a CO2 reactor and the output hose the flow drops even lower. Just that small amount of head reduces the flow considerably.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

do you think that if I reduced my co2 reactor by 50% would help out with the flow but not hinder the co2 bubble break too much?


----------



## JDowns (Mar 6, 2008)

The inner nozzle is nothing more than a 3/8" round nozzle with the penductor formed to it. If I compare the flow difference with the eductor and a normal 3/8" nozzle, the flow difference is considerable (at least 3 times as strong), if the penductor/eductor is close enough to the surface it will actually create a whirpool effect. So I don't understand the head difference. There is no difference in the size of the restriction. The added flow is from the penductor creating a suction from the output to pull additional water through the bell. But like I said you still need a good amount of original flow to make them operate correctly. I have a few extras if you would like to test one to see if they would work for you or not. Just pm me an address and I'll throw one in the mail for you. I think there is some confusion here also. I'm not sure but I do not think these devices are actual "eductors" but "penductors". 

Decent write-up with some flow charts.


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

reducing the overall length of your return plumping will reduce your head loss, especially the extra up's & down paths in it, which your CO2 reactor is. How much it will help is hard to say.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Adding a NW pump to the outflow of my canister has increased my flow quite noticeably. You might think about picking up a pump you can run inline and see if that helps.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Jeff5614 said:


> Adding a NW pump to the outflow of my canister has increased my flow quite noticeably. You might think about picking up a pump you can run inline and see if that helps.


That's what I was going to recommend as well. It doesn't have to be a needle-wheel pump, but if you did go that route, you could get rid of your reactor, and kill two birds with one stone. You could buy a pump that will run out of the tank, for about the same price as that gizmo you linked earlier.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> That's what I was going to recommend as well. It doesn't have to be a needle-wheel pump, but if you did go that route, you could get rid of your reactor, and kill two birds with one stone. You could buy a pump that will run out of the tank, for about the same price as that gizmo you linked earlier.


do you have a link for that? I would like to check that out!


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=gen-x+1000+needle+wheel&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

so.. this is an inline pump that I would just add to the tubing prior to it going into the co2 reactor? is this one of them from the link?

http://www.thereefstop.com/?_a=viewProd&productId=722

does this have an electrical motor? 

sorry for the stupid ?'s


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

That appears to be one of them. Yes, you could just add it prior to the reactor or you can do away with the reactor and feed the CO2 into the pump if you don't mind mist in your tank. It does have an electric motor.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

but would the co2 be distributed be affected by going that route?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Torpedobarb said:


> but would the co2 be distributed be affected by going that route?


I'm not sure exactly what you're asking, but in my tank, misting the Co2 provided better growth, less algae, and I was able to increase the bubble rate without harming the fish.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

You can get that pump cheaper here. (at least before shipping) I plan to order one myself this morning.

There's a needle wheel thread (or 3) going that goes into more detail.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I just bought the one in the link.

as for the previous post.. grammar was messed up.. sorry. it should have read like this..

would the co2 BEING distributed be affected by going that route? meaning is it better to use the reactor.. or would it change anything by injecting it into the needle wheel.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I figured that's what you meant. Since you aren't changing the output, the Co2 will be spread pretty much the same way, but better in my experience, and several others. The increased flow will always help too.

You'll enjoy the pump! PM me if you need any help setting things up.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I will let you know if I need help when I get it. so should I take out my reactor and just inject it though the needle pump?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Yes. You can always go back to the reactor if you decide to later, but I'd guess you won't.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

am I able to put this inline pre co2 reactor? sorry for alot of ?'s

do you have any pictures of your setup if I am not being too much of a pain in the ass?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

There are pics in my 29 gallon linked in my sig

I still have a PVC type reactor in my setup, but I just use it to hold the heater now. I inject the CO2 into the tubing just before the pump.

No pain in the ass, that's what this place is for!


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

cool.. I checked it out after I finally found it lol. so with this pump it is going to great a good strong flow from the outputs right? I am hoping so. if the one that I get in does the trick.. I am going to get another one for the uv sterilizer side.

I did get the flow accelerator from JDOWNS.. thanks alot!

It does boost the flow considerably.. even with hardly any flow. I would imagine that if you already had a descent amount flow coming out.. it would be increased greatly.


----------



## JDowns (Mar 6, 2008)

Torpedobarb said:


> cool.. I checked it out after I finally found it lol. so with this pump it is going to great a good strong flow from the outputs right? I am hoping so. if the one that I get in does the trick.. I am going to get another one for the uv sterilizer side.
> 
> I did get the flow accelerator from JDOWNS.. thanks alot!
> 
> It does boost the flow considerably.. even with hardly any flow. I would imagine that if you already had a descent amount flow coming out.. it would be increased greatly.


NP. Those penductors really do work. The more flow you can give them the larger the boost. I'm sure there's a point where the benefit would plane off, but.... You got one of the easy on/off ones too. I cut them so they pop on and off easier. They are a pretty cheap alternative rather than adding additional pumps that use more energy and transfer more heat.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I appreciate it.. pm me your paypal so I can send you the shipping for it. I did notice that it slipped on fairly easy.. that is a good idea. that thing is alot bigger than what I imagined.. but it works!


----------



## JDowns (Mar 6, 2008)

Torpedobarb said:


> I appreciate it.. pm me your paypal so I can send you the shipping for it. I did notice that it slipped on fairly easy.. that is a good idea. that thing is alot bigger than what I imagined.. but it works!


Don't sweat it. Pay it forward.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

JDowns said:


> Don't sweat it. Pay it forward.


I will do that.. thanks again


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

hey.. would this model be too much for my tank? I would use it on the co2 reactor side.
http://reefwarehouse.com/genx-2400-needle-wheel-pump-p-247.html


----------

